# Santa Pod - 12/03/11 - BE THERE !!!! (All Welcome)



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

*Santa Pod - 12/03/11 - BE THERE !!!! (All Welcome)*









Well After the recent pod run (23/01/11) A few of us have been making noises, mainly due to the state of the dissapointing times and lack of traction [smiley=bigcry.gif]

So a few of us have decided to head over there again on *SAT 12th MARCH 2011* all are welcome, and as you know it'll be a fab day !!!!!

Prices are:-
£10 pp Entry (kids under 16 go free)
£25 additional to entry for unlimited runs.

Also it may well be worth registering for the season here http://www.rwyb.co.uk/cc_introduction.php you have your own Unique race number to be displayed on your car, (gets away from the liquid chalk, and allows you to get some little stickers made up) Also you get on the leaderboard !! (i know a few runners from the 23rd aren't on the board... TUT TUT c'mon it is FREE !!!)

*ATTENDANCE LIST *
1. Tony_Rigby_uk - CC2058 - MK1/225
2. SAVTT240 - CC2062 - Mk1/240
3. TTsline02 - ?????? - Mk1/225
4. G12mox - ?????? - MK1/225BT
5. SteveCollier - CC2057 - MK1/V6BT
6. GiddersTT - CC2127 - MK1/V6
7. TTRS_500 - ??????? - MK2RS?
8. Dooka -
9. TT_Tesh - ??????? - ???????
10. Burns - CC2154 - MK1/225

I'll keep the list updated but these are the deffo's i've had so far,

C'mon folks !!! you don't wanna miss it !!!

ok did ya hear that NW'rs??? obviously if anyone is running any other convoys from there area we can arrange a meet up.

*8:00am meet at Knutsford services M6 between J18/19 *
http://www.motorwayservices.info/knutsford_services_m6/

you all have my number or should have,

anyone who hasn't drop me a pm....

For all you running people here is the Form which will save you some time at the check-in http://www.rwyb.co.uk/RWYB_SIGN_ON_FORM.doc

cheers


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Its my wedding anniversary weekend, so I must say that I am unlikely to be there!


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> Its my wedding anniversary weekend, so I must say that I am unlikely to be there!


OMG   Steve thats the most feeble excuse i've heard !! :lol: :lol:

Its a saturday & you'll be home by 6pm, better still bring Marina along, she might get a better time in that beast of yours :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously you will be missed, but i'm going again may 1st as well (sunday), so hopefully you will be able to make it then :wink:

SAV..


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

SAVTT240 said:


> but i'm going again may 1st as well (sunday),


i'll go to that too  but i'll probably also be at the GTI Spring Festival on the 3rd of April too.. (probably not running then though... too soon to the germany trip and can't fix in time if it goes wrong, and with it being GTI i'll be packed)


----------



## v800mjh (Apr 26, 2009)

I was there on Sunday how do I get on the leaderboard tony?

Cheers, Martin


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

v800mjh said:


> I was there on Sunday how do I get on the leaderboard tony?
> 
> Cheers, Martin


You have to have registered before you run unfortuntly.. the registration is here:- http://www.rwyb.co.uk/cc_introduction.php that will give you a CC number which you'll have for the rest of the year, so any time you run it'll put the time to that number and the name / car details you give on the above link... unfortuntly sunday's times will probably be lost now... (i'm assuming you were just a chalk number)

hope that helps


----------



## v800mjh (Apr 26, 2009)

oh yeah sh*t, I had registered before hand, but didn't get a chance to get my number made up and the guy just come up to my car and put a chalk number on it before I could say anything..oh well..

Thanks, Martin


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

v800mjh said:


> oh yeah sh*t, I had registered before hand, but didn't get a chance to get my number made up and the guy just come up to my car and put a chalk number on it before I could say anything..oh well..
> 
> Thanks, Martin


if you'd have told him he'd have put your CC number on... oh well [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## GiddersTT (Dec 6, 2010)

I will be there 8)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

GiddersTT said:


> I will be there 8)


Excellent Matey, You gonna be running or spectating??


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I will try to be there if nobody doobjects, as not owning a TT any more..


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

dooka said:


> I will try to be there if nobody doobjects, as not owning a TT any more..


Deffo No objections allowed (as it says "ALL WELCOME") was you there on sunday? was meaning to nip over and have a butchers and talk about what you'd recommend to use on mine (with spring coming) but got abit caught up in the strip action and never got chance !!


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

dooka said:


> I will try to be there if nobody doobjects, as not owning a TT any more..


Nice to meet you on sunday dooka, never got time to show you my swirls  

If your there in march you can give me a quote on a complete machine detail :wink:

SAV..


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Can you pencil me in work permitting and CC2057
Steve


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I might come along too Tony, will wait until nearer the time - If I do I will bring a trophy for fastest time on the day 

Charlie


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Charlie said:


> I might come along too Tony, will wait until nearer the time - If I do I will bring a trophy for fastest time on the day
> 
> Charlie


I thought you were going to save them for loony of the day at the Autodrome 

Or even give it to Trev to console him when the Mk1s kick his shiney metal Mk2 arse :lol:


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

put me down


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT51 said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I might come along too Tony, will wait until nearer the time - If I do I will bring a trophy for fastest time on the day
> ...


Don't you worry Fenella I have more than 1 

Charlene


----------



## GiddersTT (Dec 6, 2010)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> GiddersTT said:
> 
> 
> > I will be there 8)
> ...


Think i will have a go this time


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

GiddersTT said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > GiddersTT said:
> ...


Well get signed up then and have your number for the season, it's free so nothing to worry about there, it's just that the pod keep a record for their leader board.. all in good fun (main reason is so that they keep the liquid chalk off your car !!)

also what car you running? just so i can update the front page.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Think Gidders has a beast..  
Steve


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

stevecollier said:


> Think Gidders is a beast..
> Steve


Fixed it for ya Stef - I have known Gillian for well over 10 years and she is a NUTTER :lol:

Charlene


----------



## GiddersTT (Dec 6, 2010)

:lol: :lol:Ive got a Mk1 v6


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

GiddersTT said:


> :lol: :lol:Ive got a Mk1 v6


yup, a beast.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## GiddersTT (Dec 6, 2010)

Can you update my post,have got my number now which is CC2127
Cheers Paul


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

GiddersTT said:


> Can you update my post,have got my number now which is CC2127
> Cheers Paul


Your updated matey !!!

Anyother Takers for the day... and also those without numbers can you please get them... we need a few TT's in the leaderboard this year !!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

GiddersTT said:


> Can you update my post,have got my number now which is CC2127
> Cheers Paul


Bloody hell Gillian, you're actually putting your money where your mouth is  see you tomorrow dude

Charlene


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Me and Emma are in!!

No run though. Its too slow in comparison!!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT_Tesh said:


> Me and Emma are in!!
> 
> No run though. Its too slow in comparison!!


I'll believe it when I see it Tesh 

Charlie


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Charlie said:


> TT_Tesh said:
> 
> 
> > Me and Emma are in!!
> ...


+1 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Only ever met tesh once at a charlie meet, then never saw him again   :lol: :lol:

See you there :roll: hopefully :wink:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok Rigby - you twisted my arm at the meet so stick me on the list!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

burns said:


> Ok Rigby - you twisted my arm at the meet so stick me on the list!


are you running sarah


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > Ok Rigby - you twisted my arm at the meet so stick me on the list!
> ...


I might be tempted! Methinks it would be rude not to! :twisted:


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

burns said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> > burns said:
> ...


 [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

TTsline02 said:


> [smiley=dude.gif]


Indeed - really looking forward to this now!

And have got me a race numbery thing so Mr Rigby, can you please add it to your listy thing on the first page? CC2154. 8)


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok, not that I want to appear high maintenance (well, not on a public forum anyway!) but I have a question.

Is the race number per person or per car? The reason I ask is that Mr B (Burns Snr) is going to come along if he can get the day off work, and he would probably like to stuff the TT up the quarter mile as well. So does he have a go on my race number or do we pay separately for him?


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

burns said:


> Ok, not that I want to appear high maintenance (well, not on a public forum anyway!) but I have a question.
> 
> Is the race number per person or per car? The reason I ask is that Mr B (Burns Snr) is going to come along if he can get the day off work, and he would probably like to stuff the TT up the quarter mile as well. So does he have a go on my race number or do we pay separately for him?


The number will be just for the TT, If junior wants a go he will also have to pay £25.00 but make sure he has both parts of his driving licence for when registering on the day. 

SAV..


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

yeah pretty much as sav says, he needs a drivers wrist band.

i'll post up the form for day registration in march, so it can be all filled out and signed by the drivers... (it makes registration quicker)

still hoping it'll be quite quite


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> yeah pretty much as sav says, he needs a drivers wrist band.
> 
> i'll post up the form for day registration in march, so it can be all filled out and signed by the drivers... (it makes registration quicker)
> 
> still hoping it'll be quite quite


And a dry track :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

My return to Macedonia has been delayed to the 24th Feb but if it continues to get delayed i would hope to coming along for the ride.
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

any more takers,

Are us northwesters meeting at the usual place?

Steve what time did we set off last time?

looking forward to this now !!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Early weather says SNOW on Saturday!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Weather dependant obviously.
We met up at 8am and set off at 8.15am.
If all goes well for me i will be there already as i will be in the area on Friday.
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

ok did ya hear that NW'rs???

*8:00am meet at Knutsford services M6 between J18/19 *
http://www.motorwayservices.info/knutsford_services_m6/

you all have my number or should have,

anyone who hasn't drop me a pm....

cheers


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

8am?????? Seriously?!?!?!?

I can't believe you let me commit to the day before telling me the time! You had better hide Rigby!!! :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

burns said:


> 8am?????? Seriously?!?!?!?
> 
> I can't believe you let me commit to the day before telling me the time! You had better hide Rigby!!! :lol:


oww do you want to set off earlier ? :lol: :lol: :lol:

8:00am is a good time.. get a brew wait for stragerlers and set off in good time for a blast up the motorway to clear the cobwebs out.. plus that time makes the traffic a little easier for the convoy... i'd hate to lose anyone at junctions...

for those who haven't done a convoy run before it's not a race.. it's hard enough being the lead car and keeping a eye on the rear view as it is without people pushing to go faster... usually it's a Cruise control on job... but as said it's not nice to leave people behind as some may like their driving licences to stay intact !!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Cheer up Sara, at least you will have a few hours to apply the maccup before you arrive.. :roll:

If all goes well i will be there early doors and will try to keep the same spots that we had last time.
Steve


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm not liking the turn this thread has taken one bit!!! :lol:

No makeup required Steve - I'm bringing my dad with me so can't exactly go on the pull! :roll:

You coming along for definite now Stevie?

Tony - not got your number, although I do have Kelly's. Will PM you in a sec.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

burns said:


> I'm not liking the turn this thread has taken one bit!!! :lol:
> 
> No makeup required Steve - I'm bringing my dad with me so can't exactly go on the pull! :roll:
> 
> ...


Im meant to be at Bruntingthorpe on the Friday for a Redline shootout with some other cars and its not far from the Pod, so i was planning on staying over and then onto the Pod in the morning, so providing the TT is ready and makes it to the shootout, i should be there. 
As of now its 100% nailed on but as each day goes by, this will either stay the same or may change. 
Lets see.
Steve


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> burns said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not liking the turn this thread has taken one bit!!! :lol:
> ...


No excuses accepted! Be there or, er, well something terrible might happen!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

burns said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > burns said:
> ...


If im not there, something terrible has happened..
Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

DING DONG...

Last call for tomorrow !!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Tony

Just to let you know GiddersTT won't be able to make it unfortunately, he is round here at the moment and just mentioned it so thought I should let you know.

Hope the weather holds and you manage to find your boost leak 

Charlie


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Mr B now has a race number - CC2219. He will be driving my car (as well as my good self, although not at the same time!) 8)


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yay ........ just got back from a hard weeks course in Swindon , am now Brain Dead   

And Knackered :x :x

BUT .............

I'll be there in the morning, so at least there will be 3 of us.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

SAV,,


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

4 as matt will be there also...

I've just finished battling with mine, dunno how it'll go on... keeps popping the charge pipe hose... JOYS of FORGE HIGH TEMP RERD HOSE AND THE FORGE CHARGE PIPE.... EVERYTIME YOU TIGHTEN CLIP IT SLIPEDS OFF THE HOSE !!! :twisted:

see ya tomoz... (hopefully it'll have warmed up and sealed although tools in car just incase.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I hope it went well boys, you certainly have been lucky with the weather 

Charlie


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Pissing it down here.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

Yup rancid weather in Bury today.


----------



## ozwigan (Apr 8, 2009)

Hope you had a good day lol


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

was nice weather at the pod... although i had issues with turbo pipe popping off on every run...

boost is now at 20PSI so not sure if the turbo is finally giving up or if there is another leak somewhere...


----------



## ozwigan (Apr 8, 2009)

I did post up about pics of you being smoked but deleted it wen I heard you had probs


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

ozwigan said:


> I did post up about pics of you being smoked but deleted it wen I heard you had probs


It's not all about getting ''Smoked'' !!!!!!!!!

Being there & just taking part makes up fun time, guess thats what its all about really ......

Enjoy ..


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

ozwigan said:


> I did post up about pics of you being smoked but deleted it wen I heard you had probs


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Surprised you managed to get some pics... it was one run, back in the lot to cool and try the hose again, and was like that all day... I even managed to pop the hose off on the run to the waiting area, hense a picture in the que for the strip franticly trying to get it on... was not good at all... got a few runs in.. but way off the pace....


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> ozwigan said:
> 
> 
> > I did post up about pics of you being smoked but deleted it wen I heard you had probs
> ...


Less, sometimes produces more. If you get it fixed im thinking of going next Sunday !!!
Steve


----------



## ozwigan (Apr 8, 2009)

Just the pics off ere I saw tony you did us nwsters proud was gonna skit ya but didn't know about yyour probs and hey I'm still standard so wot do I know hope you had a good day pal


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Won't be going again till after germany... no time to fix it if a serious problem occours...

I must say OZ it was a very frustrating day for me... think everyone saw it written on my face... my arms and hands are burnt to a chrisp messing about near the turbo on a hot engine...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hoses popping off and splits seem to be quite a common issue on the TTs with performance.
Maybe there is a more secure and robust option out there...
Maybe Hosequip type products cold be used to replace some of the smaller lines but i dont know about the larger ones.
Steve


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

SAVTT240 said:


> ozwigan said:
> 
> 
> > I did post up about pics of you being smoked but deleted it wen I heard you had probs
> ...


Exactly. Good point well made.

I'm still grinning about the day, as is Mr B! We had an amazing day - the only pain was swapping our race numbers over when we swapped drivers. But we both got to enjoy an awesome day, and both got our fair share of time on the strip. 8)


----------

